# Planungssoftware



## ron (11. Dez. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich in letzter Zeit mit eine Gartenplanungssoftware beschäftigt, wovon hier berichten will. Ich bin darauf gestossen auf dem norwegische Gartenteichforum. (hin und wieder gehe ich fremd )

Die Software (und die Trialversion) ist hier zu bekommen:

http://www.ideaspectrum.com/arch_features.php

Ich habe damit ein bisschen herumgebastelt und möchte hier ein Beispiel zeigen:

     

     

Die Software verfügt, neben 6000 Pflanzen, Sträucher und Bäume, über unzähliche Attribute um als Architekt tätig zu sein. Vom Auto bis zum Weinkühler, von Fahrrad bis zum Liegestuhl ist alles drin. Häuser, Türe, Fenster, Dächer: alles ist möglich. Eine bestehende Situation kann also einigermassen naturgetreu "nachgebaut" werden. Oder wenn man neu baut, können die Daten eingefügt werden. Es ist auch möglich ein Foto zu importieren und hierin rum zu basteln. Dann fehlt natürlich die 3D Funktion, weil die Software nicht "weiss", wie das Haus von einer anderen Winkel heraus aussieht.

Abhängig von der Klimazone gibt es Wachstumsfaktoren, damit man die Entwicklung der Vegetation vorhersehen kann. 

Man kann wechseln zwischen Planzeichnung und 3D Ansicht und auch immer wieder eine Ainimation generieren. Mit den Pfeil, + und - Tasten kann man sich dann zum Teich hin begeben und mit einem Linksklick seien Kois füttern. 

Auch kann man das Aussehen bei unterschiedlichen Tageszeiten angucken.

Die Software ist recht intuitiv, aber manche Tastenkombinationen etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Es gibt auch nur eine amerikanische Ausführung und ich wüsste nicht, ob ich ohne Sprachkenntnisse mich da so schnell reingefuchst hätte. Per Mail habe ich jetzt auch eine Liste von der Botanik bekommen, sie aber noch nicht mit der europäische Flora abgeglichen.

Der Preis liegt bei ca. 260 Euro. Der Preis scheint mir als nicht zu hoch eingestuft und wenn ich die Software vergleiche mit der was ich in Deutschland gesehen habe in der Preisklasse bis 50,-, ist sie bedeutend besser. Trotzdem habe ich mich noch nicht entschlossen, weil ich mich  frage ob es auf dem deutschen Markt vielleicht eine vergleichbare Software gibt, die ich aber noch nicht entdeckt habe. Ich habe was gesehen in der Preisklasse 5000,-, aber das käme nicht in Frage. 

Weiss jemand vielleicht etwas anderes?



LG

Ron


----------



## Kolja (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Planungssoftware*

Hallo Ron,

ich habe "Der Gartenplaner" von Ulmer als Buch. Beiliegend waren zwei CDs mit einem Gartenplanter. Es gab auch Pflanzen, verschiedene Einrichtungsgegenstände, Beleuchtungssichten und alles sah gut aus. 

Ich habe ein bisschen herumgespielt und dachte, na dann planst du mal deinen Garten. Ich bin damit überhaupt nicht klar gekommen. Sobald ich etwas so erfassen wollte, wie es in Wirklichkeit ist (Grundstück, Haus...) war das Programm und meine Geduld erschöpft.  Und ich bin wirklich geduldig und durchhaltekräfig was Software angeht. Sei es drum dachte ich, das Haus reicht mir auch wenn ich es ungefähr in Abmessungen und Höhe hinbekomme. 
Einen flachen Garten habe ich noch ungefähr - mit großen Abstrichen - geplant bekommen. Aber sobald es an Geländehöhen- und tiefen ging, war einfach Schluss.

Viel Zeit, viel Hoffnung, viel Arbeit, sehr viel Ärger und ein Ergebnis, welches ich nicht brauchen konnte.

Um jeglicher Versuchung zu widerstehen, noch mal damit zu arbeiten, habe ich CDs entsorgt.

Ich plane wieder mit Grundstücksplan, Papier, Fotos und Stiften und meinen inneren Vorstellungskraft.


----------



## VolkerN (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Planungssoftware*

Winterzeit -> Zeit zum Planen 

Ich hab nach einigen deprimierenden Tests mit verschiedenen Planungsprogrammen die Software "Realtime Landscape Architect" ausprobiert nachdem ich hier im Forum zwei Threads dazu gesehen hatte.

Von dem Programm bin ich echt begeistert.  Die Darstellung des Grundstuecks und unterschiedlichster Details ist relativ einfach moeglich.

...und mit den Ergebnissen bin ich sehr zufrieden. Sowohl das Einzeichnen von Gebaeuden wie auch die spaetere Planung mit Bodenbelaegen/Pflanzen funktioniert recht gut. Obwohl es eine amerikanische Software ist, sind viele europaeische Pflanzen enthalten.

Kann ich nur empfehlen...


----------



## Störamigo (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Planungssoftware*

Hi
Ich hab da mal so den Preis gesehen
Schei...... ist das teuer


----------



## VolkerN (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Planungssoftware*



Störamigo schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich hab da mal so den Preis gesehen
> Schei...... ist das teuer


Nun "teuer" ist relativ  

...zum Nutzen und zum Ergebnis zu sehen. 

Ich denke aber das man nicht unbedingt die teuerste Version nutzen muss. Die "Pro" - Variante reicht sicher auch und kostet knapp 100 $.


----------



## Störamigo (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Planungssoftware*

Gibt es davon auch eine kostenlose Version ?

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Joerg (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Planungssoftware*

Hallo Olaf,
der Link zu der kostenlosen Version ist ganz am Anfang.

Mit der Software lassen sich relativ einfach tolle Ergebnisse erzeugen. 

Volker


----------



## ron (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Planungssoftware*

Hallo,

ich habe mir die Software jetzt gekauft und damit einiges gemacht. Was ganz schön ist: man kann Dateien importieren, die in SketchUp erstellt sind und man kann selber Pflanzen fotografieren und ebenfalls importieren.

Ich habe damit auch Videos erstellt, wobei man den Weg der "Kamera" steuern kann.

Im Grunde besteht die Software aus 2 Teilen: Architect und Photo. Im Photo kann man ein Bild (z.B. vom Garten) importieren und dann die Bepflanzung reinkopieren. Das Ganze bleibt aber natürlich 2D.

Im Architekt kann man von der Planzeichnung immer wieder in die 3D Wiedergabe umschalten (diese ist statisch und veränderbar), oder auch eine bewegliche 3D Version erstellen, worin man sich mit den Pfeiltasten bewegen kann. (Mit einem Linksklick wird Futter in den Teich geschmissen; die Kois schwimmen dann dort hin  )

Teil der Software sind 6000 Pflanzenarten (wobei ein Grossteil nicht unbedingt aktuell ist, weil amerikanisch), die durch Wachstumsfaktoren (Klimazonen) auch in ihre Entwicklung nachvolzogen werden können.

Insgesamt gut brauchbar, aber für den reinen Privatgebrauch, d.h. einmaligen Gebrauch, vielleicht tatsächlich nicht direkt billig.

Hier noch mal 2 Bilder, die entstanden sind, nachdem ich das Haus mit SketchUp importiert hatte. Das graue Bild gibt die Sicht durch das Wohnzimmerfenster wieder.

 

 

LG

Ron


----------



## Joerg (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Planungssoftware*

Hallo Ron,
ich hatte mir auf deine Empfehlung auch mal die Testversion geladen.

Wenn man damit Planungsfehler vermeiden kann, hat sich die Ausgabe möglicherweise schon gelohnt.

Ein Bekannter von mir hat diese Anlage damit erstellt:


----------

